# Loom Knit Squares 8x8



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Finally got some squares to look like squares ! I'm doing these for for Knit-a-Square.

For Pattern:
http://forum.knit-a-square.com/group/loom-a-square

Video coming soon...


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing - I've been knitting sweaters for the children in Africa but would like to do squares for awhile. Haven't tried to do squares on a loom before.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

The Women Ministries group at my church is making layettes for Congo. We are now including knitted caps (instead of a bonnet) and booties. The program was started in the 1940's (I think - might have been the 30's). The layettes also include a blanket and a kimono (flannel). The sets encourage the women to come to the hospital for pre-natal care and delivery.

We have also made up and sent midwife kits.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

A personal thank you to all who do these wonderful things to help others.You guys are fantastic.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would love to make some of those! ...What loom did u use??


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice job!

Anita


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Would love to make some of those! ...What loom did u use??


Any Loom will work - just need 23 pegs.
I used the red KK


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Pretty squares. Really bright colors, just like how kids like it.


----------



## Loomahat (Dec 28, 2012)

Loomahat said:


> Finally got some squares to look like squares ! I'm doing these for for Knit-a-Square.
> 
> For Pattern:
> http://forum.knit-a-square.com/group/loom-a-square
> ...


Video Link


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you Loomahat for the video.


----------

